# Soil test results - North Atlanta



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

I've received my results. I have 2 different areas for Bermuda so I have 2 tests for those and one for my Zorro Zoysia in the back yard.

*Front Bermuda Area*


*Driveway Bermuda Area*


*Zorro Zoysia*


*Comparison Results*


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Looks pretty good overall, nice job! Get your npk levels up in the spring and enjoy.


----------

